# Health Extension food and my Vets thoughts on it.



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

First,
Does anyone feed they babies Health Extension brand? It gets a 4 Star rating on the review website for Dog Food. My guys seem to like it.

My vet asked today what I was feeding Milo, I advised the Health Extension. He kinda made a face and said it wasn't really a good Dog food and that Pet Stores try to tell you it is since you basically can't get it local anywhere except from them. He then said I should be feeding EVO, Merrick or I think it was Evengers.

Thoughts on this? Should I switch over?
I got some free ZP samples, which they love, but I can not afford it.


----------

